# Veteran of the iron game, new to this board



## Mreman (Jan 4, 2005)

Mreman here.  Just dropping a line to introduce myself after lurking here a few days.  Been training for an inconsistent 15 years.  Weighed about 155 when I started.  I got to 188 in about 5 months.  Cybergenics and Hot Stuff were awesome!!  Just kidding!  Anyway, 12 years of marriage, 4 kids, and a really bad car accident later, here I am.  Ready to recommit myself (again?) to the game.  I always just ate whatever I wanted and added protein shakes, squatted twice a week, and lived happily ever after.  At 34 and with a back injury from the car accident, my diet indiscretions have caught up with me.  I hate those New Year's Resolutioners at the gym, but I'll be one this year.  I still seem to put on and maintain muscle easily, but fat loss has become a struggle for me.  I've started a new diet and fat loss training but any suggestions would be welcome.  Happy New Year, people!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome to IM

Post your diet in the specific forum, for critique.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2005)

Mreman welcome to IM!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------

